# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Komemuksia Cube Stero 120 SL:stä?

## anssi.tervonen

Tarkoitukseni on hommata 100mm joustavan XC-täysjouston (Giant Anthem 29") tilalle hieman enemmän joustava pyörä. Vaasan polut ovat keskimäärin melko teknisiä ja ajo on muutenkin muuttunut viimevuosina nautiskelevaan pitkään retkityyppiseen ajoon. Toki voin edelleenkin innostua ajelemaan jonkun XCM:nkin.

Budejttini on 3000-4000. Mieluummin lähellä tota 3000e. 

Olen iskenyt silmäni tuohon: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-n-lime-774815. Kävin R-teckissä koeajamassa TM-mallin ja totesin 20" olevan mulle oikea koko. SL-mallia ei tuoda suomeen maahan lainkaan. Onko jollakin jo kokemusta uudesta Stereosta?

----------

